# A bit of news & music... from Portugal!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A brief diversion in the world of entertainment with the winner of the Eurovision Song Contest, Portugal, with Salvador Sobral, who sings in his native tongue 'Amar pelos dois' ('To Love for Two')....






A bit of romanticism in anotherwise crazy world at times... 

Congratulations to all our Portuguese friends, their country winning this for the first time in over 50 years!!


----------

